# Ciao ciao oscuro.



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

E si,tutto quello che ha un inizio,ha una fine.Oscuro si evolve.E si,i panni della persona onesta mi stanno stretti.Voglio diventare moderno e scrivere cose moderne,voglio il consenso di tutti quelli che entrando e raccontando nefandezze di ogni tipo,troveranno in oscuro il porto sicuro!Ciao oscuro buon viaggio,sei un vestito vecchio,che non voglio più indossare.Addio terrùn,vai a cagher tu e napoli.Ciao ciao


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,tutto quello che ha un inizio,ha una fine.Oscuro si evolve.E si,i panni della persona onesta mi stanno stretti.Voglio diventare moderno e scrivere cose moderne,voglio il consenso di tutti quelli che entrando e raccontando nefandezze di ogni tipo,troveranno in oscuro il porto sicuro!Ciao oscuro buon viaggio,sei un vestito vecchi,che non voglio più indossare.Addio terrùn,vai a cagher tu e napoli.Ciao ciao


ma cosa stai facendo diosanto?
potresti rinsavire di grazia?
io non posso vivere cosi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Gennaio 2014)

Oscuro potresti inaugurare la tua nuova vita ingroppandomi finché non piango? Sono appena stata rifiutata da Quorthon e sto male, mi sento molto depressa, ho bisogno che qualcuno mi aiuti. Ti prego.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro il porto sicuro :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oscuro potresti inaugurare la tua nuova vita ingroppandomi finché non piango? Sono appena stata rifiutata da Quorthon e sto male, mi sento molto depressa, ho bisogno che qualcuno mi aiuti. Ti prego.


Ascolta,sto andando a depilarmi le natiche e il sotto pacco,poi dimmi dove e porta un pò di vasellina che ti santifico il culo.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,sto andando a depilarmi le natiche e il sotto pacco,poi dimmi dove e porta un pò di vasellina che ti santifico il culo.


Ma ti depili tutto ?!?!:singleeye: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Certo*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ti depili tutto ?!?!:singleeye: :rotfl::rotfl:


Certo,poi rompo tutto la porcellana che mi capita a tiro....!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,poi rompo tutto la porcellana che mi capita a tiro....!


Dici? Vai su voci  poi sentì come saluto  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,poi rompo tutto la porcellana che mi capita a tiro....!



Ciao Oscuro,

questa trasformazione, l'hai iniziata male.

cosa vuoi fare, rasarti tutto tutto tutti i giorni?

guarda che non puoi far passare neanche un giorno,

se no sarai ... Oscuro il porcello spinoso ... 

La ceretta ... non hai un'altra via ... mi dispiace. 

Fatti coraggio ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> questa trasformazione, l'hai iniziata male.
> 
> ...


la ceretta sulle palle... Non oso immaginare che male...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> la ceretta sulle palle... Non oso immaginare che male...


ma guarda che secondo me oscuro avrebbe il coraggio di farlo e pure di non fiatare


----------



## sienne (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma guarda che secondo me oscuro avrebbe il coraggio di farlo e pure di non fiatare



Ciao 

certo! questo è la grandezza di un porto sicuro,
la forza di essere tutto un palo! ... o pezzo ... buh ... 

su, Oscuro ... tifiamo per te!


sienne


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro. esci da questo corpo apa:


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

*allora...*

...mi avete fatto discutere con mia figlia!
Sono scoppiata di nuovo a ridere come una scema e lei voleva assolutamente leggere "la barzelletta" che mi ha fatto tanto ridere, naturalmente chiuso il coperchio del notebook... 

Per lei è ancora troppo presto...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> oscuro. esci da questo corpo apa:


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la faccina sconvolta non e' sconvolta, riprende aria per ridere....


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> la faccina sconvolta non e' sconvolta, riprende aria per ridere....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma guarda che secondo me oscuro avrebbe il coraggio di farlo e pure di non fiatare


Eccome no.
Soffre e non scomoda la fortuna .
Oscuro: un uomo, un guerriero.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Quindi da domani avremo un oscuro completamente glabro :singleeye: ?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma guarda che secondo me oscuro avrebbe il coraggio di farlo e pure di non fiatare


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgcc5V9Hu3g


----------



## Caciottina (17 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eccome no.
> Soffre e non scomoda la fortuna .
> Oscuro: un uomo, un guerriero.


vedrai tu.....
vedra' lei....


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,tutto quello che ha un inizio,ha una fine.Oscuro si evolve.E si,i panni della persona onesta mi stanno stretti.Voglio diventare moderno e scrivere cose moderne,voglio il consenso di tutti quelli che entrando e raccontando nefandezze di ogni tipo,troveranno in oscuro il porto sicuro!Ciao oscuro buon viaggio,sei un vestito vecchio,che non voglio più indossare.Addio terrùn,vai a cagher tu e napoli.Ciao ciao


Va a laurà barbùn!  :calcio:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (17 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oscuro potresti inaugurare la tua nuova vita ingroppandomi finché non piango? Sono appena stata rifiutata da Quorthon e sto male, mi sento molto depressa, ho bisogno che qualcuno mi aiuti. Ti prego.


quintinaequartonforever


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Senti, oscuro...*

 ehm... visto che hai deciso di cambiare corso...   pensavo... se dovesse mai prendermi un altro attacco di manico, posso  ehm... contare su di te? In fondo, di base, sei un uomo tutto d'un  pezzo... 


Dopo Clementine/Quintina, naturalmente... mi metto in fila...


----------



## Principessa (17 Gennaio 2014)

Che sarebbero le palle depilate? Stai a diventà asessuale?
No eh?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che sarebbero le palle depilate? Stai a diventà asessuale?
> No eh?


Hai presente le palle da bowling? ecco..grandiu e dure uguali. Hanno pure i fori per infilarci le dita

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*Scusate*

Scusate gradirei da parte dell'utenza una scrittura forbita ed educata.Il vecchio oscuro è un ricordo,vi pregherei di essere educati e pacati.Usate verso la mia persona candore e delicatezza.Ho preso appuntamento per una depilazione upper class,sotto scazz,in bius del chiapp.Buona sera agli astanti


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusate gradirei da parte dell'utenza una scrittura forbita ed educata.Il vecchio oscuro è un ricordo,vi pregherei di essere educati e pacati.Usate verso la mia persona candore e delicatezza.Ho preso appuntamento per una depilazione upper class,sotto scazz,*in bius del chiapp*.Buona sera agli astanti


Vai di scoregge e accendino. E' tutto gratis e lì sotto vieni liscio come 'na pista di pattinaggio. La puzza di pollo bruciato è in piccolo inconveniente che passa subito

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Vai di scoregge e accendino. E' tutto gratis e lì sotto vieni liscio come 'na pista di pattinaggio. La puzza di pollo bruciato è in piccolo inconveniente che passa subito
> 
> Buscopann


No perdonami,queste pratiche volgari e trash non sono per me.Magari il vecchio oscuro avrebbe gradito,ma la volgarità mi scuote il sistema nervoso.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No perdonami,queste pratiche volgari e trash non sono per me.Magari il vecchio oscuro avrebbe gradito,ma la volgarità mi scuote il sistema nervoso.


La pinzetta è meno volgare. Ti assicuro però che dopo una seduta rimpiangerai il vecchio Oscuro

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Buscopann ha detto:


> La pinzetta è meno volgare. Ti assicuro però che dopo una seduta rimpiangerai il vecchio Oscuro
> 
> Buscopann


Il vecchio oscuro,è il vecchio oscuro,terrone,volgare,lando buzzanca,under class.FINE!


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il vecchio oscuro,è il vecchio oscuro,terrone,volgare,lando buzzanca,under class.FINE!


Andate in pace.
La messa è finita

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (17 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che sarebbero le palle depilate? Stai a diventà asessuale?
> No eh?


Le palle depilate sono una delizia.


----------



## oscuro (17 Gennaio 2014)

*fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Le palle depilate sono una delizia.


Sapevo che avresti apprezzato,sei una delizia.


----------



## Gian (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,tutto quello che ha un inizio,ha una fine.Oscuro si evolve.E si,i panni della persona onesta mi stanno stretti.Voglio diventare moderno e scrivere cose moderne,voglio il consenso di tutti quelli che entrando e raccontando nefandezze di ogni tipo,troveranno in oscuro il porto sicuro!Ciao oscuro buon viaggio,sei un vestito vecchio,che non voglio più indossare.Addio terrùn,vai a cagher tu e napoli.Ciao ciao


OK dimmi che cosa ne pensi dell'amore fatto da legati,
nel senso di legare la partner.
Tipo Légami di Almodovar.

:mexican:


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Le palle depilate sono una delizia.


ceretta?
e si depilano
dopo anestesia?


----------



## Gian (17 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ceretta?
> e si depilano
> dopo anestesia?


ma no, ci sono delle creme depilatorie per uomo.
l'interessante è levare tutto dopo qualche minuto,
se non si vuole rischiare l'ustione di terzo grado. :mexican::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ma no, ci sono delle creme depilatorie per uomo.
> l'interessante è levare tutto dopo qualche minuto,
> se non si vuole rischiare l'ustione di terzo grado. :mexican::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Come sei informato!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ma no, ci sono delle creme depilatorie per uomo.
> l'interessante è levare tutto dopo qualche minuto,
> se non si vuole rischiare l'ustione di terzo grado. :mexican::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


la crema è da smidollati
e poi la depilazione 
da ceretta dura di più


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> la crema è da smidollati
> e poi la depilazione
> da ceretta dura di più


La ceretta sulle palle la utilizzava già la Santa Inquisizione ai suoi tempi

Buscopann


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La ceretta sulle palle la utilizzava già la Santa Inquisizione ai suoi tempi
> 
> Buscopann


 vedi?
utilizzate sempre
i rimedi della nonna
sono i migliori


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ad ogni modo stiamo precipitando nel burrone. L'uomo con le palle depilate non si può sentire né vedere. Quando finiranno i peli cominceremo a depilare il gatto e il cane?

Buscopann


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2014)

lasciate stare i quadrupedi
incerettatevi, imbellettatevi
gellificate pure il cervello
e siate felici


----------



## Gian (17 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> la crema è da smidollati
> e poi la depilazione
> da ceretta dura di più


e come fai tu a saperlo, se sei donna ?
Credo che la ceretta "proprio lì" sia impossibile !

:mexican::incazzato::incazzato::carneval:


----------



## Gian (17 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come sei informato!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lo sapevi che le creme depilatorie sono a base di guano!!!


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> lo sapevi che le creme depilatorie sono a base di guano!!!



'DAL LETAME NASCONO I FIOR'

no, non lo sapevo, quindi ancora più in sintonia con il cu..o?


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> 'DAL LETAME NASCONO I FIOR'
> 
> no, non lo sapevo, quindi ancora più in sintonia con il cu..o?


decisamente attinente:carneval:


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> vedi?
> utilizzate sempre
> i rimedi della nonna
> sono i migliori


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

muoro!


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> muoro!


ma no!
cinque minuti di paura
e poi passa tutto...
... in ps!


----------



## lolapal (17 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no!
> cinque minuti di paura
> e poi passa tutto...
> ... in ps!


:infermo:


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :infermo:


più o meno
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma se bello vuoi apparire
un poco devi soffrire
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (17 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> e come fai tu a saperlo, se sei donna ?
> Credo che la ceretta "proprio lì" sia impossibile !
> 
> :mexican::incazzato::incazzato::carneval:



Li dove?

A sentire una delle mie figlie, quella sbarazzina, li tolgono ovunque..................con la ceretta.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> e come fai tu a saperlo, se sei donna ?
> Credo che la ceretta "proprio lì" sia impossibile !
> 
> :mexican::incazzato::incazzato::carneval:


Invece le donne quando fanno la ceretta sono allegre.


----------



## Spider (17 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,tutto quello che ha un inizio,ha una fine.Oscuro si evolve.E si,i panni della persona onesta mi stanno stretti.Voglio diventare moderno e scrivere cose moderne,voglio il consenso di tutti quelli che entrando e raccontando nefandezze di ogni tipo,troveranno in oscuro il porto sicuro!Ciao oscuro buon viaggio,sei un vestito vecchio,che non voglio più indossare.Addio terrùn,vai a cagher tu e napoli.Ciao ciao


ma tu e Bocchigiò
...vi fornite dalla stesso spacciatore????


----------



## Gian (18 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> 'DAL LETAME NASCONO I FIOR'
> 
> no, non lo sapevo, quindi ancora più in sintonia con il cu..o?


una volta ho visto un servizio in tv
c'è un isola forse nell'arcipelago delle Malvinas, dove esistono colonie
di milioni di sure, o di altri uccelli marini,
depositano migliaia di tonnellate di guano puzzolente....
che viene recuperato dai dei poverini che "lavorano" in quel fetore.

controllate le creme depilatorie in profumeria, c'è scritto che contengono guano!


----------



## Gian (18 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece le donne quando fanno la ceretta sono allegre.



la ceretta sui testicoli è una pratica sadomaso.


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Spider ha detto:


> ma tu e Bocchigiò
> ...vi fornite dalla stesso spacciatore????


No,veniamo sempre a casa tua quando tu non ci sei!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,veniamo sempre a casa tua quando tu non ci sei!


Allora sta depilazione integrale ?!?!? :singleeye: Ripensaci !!!! :mrgreen: Preferisco oscuro a illuminato e/o schizzaro :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2014)

il solito bluff!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> il solito bluff!


Mi sono depilato tutto.Anche il membro,ci è voluto molto tempo....


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono depilato tutto.Anche il membro,ci è voluto molto tempo....


lo immagino e chissà quanta ceretta. 
di certo, considerando l'uomo, nessun dolore.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> lo immagino e chissà quanta ceretta.
> di certo, considerando l'uomo, nessun dolore.


Insomma,però hanno lavorato parecchio...c'era molto da depilare,beato te che basta un cerottino piccolo piccolo.


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,però hanno lavorato parecchio...c'era molto da depilare,beato te che basta un cerottino piccolo piccolo.


ma hai fatto con la ceretta?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ma hai fatto con la ceretta?


Si....ci hanno messo un pò di tempo viste le dimensioni....!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,però hanno lavorato parecchio...c'era molto da depilare,beato te che basta un cerottino piccolo piccolo.


Ah quindi ti sei depilato total body? Quindi il nuovo nick?  (p. s. Gionata del menga quindi vedi di darmi una risposta estremamente cazzeggiante)


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah quindi ti sei depilato total body? Quindi il nuovo nick?  (p. s. Gionata del menga quindi vedi di darmi una risposta estremamente cazzeggiante)


Tutto no,solo per il pacco hanno perso un  paio di ore.Non mi hanno fatto pagare,mi hanno lasciato il numero di cell sul vetro della macchina..ste donne sono tremende...!Per fortuna che qui dentro siete tutte innocue!:up:


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto no,solo per il pacco hanno perso un paio di ore.Non mi hanno fatto pagare,mi hanno lasciato il numero di cell sul vetro della macchina..ste donne sono tremende*...!Per fortuna che qui dentro siete tutte innocue*!:up:


stuzzica stuzzica tu...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> stuzzica stuzzica tu...


Sacrosanta verità,gli mp parlano da soli!


----------



## Principessa (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,però hanno lavorato parecchio...c'era molto da depilare,beato te che basta un cerottino piccolo piccolo.


Questa non è una frase che direbbe il nuovo oscuro... :carneval:

Voglio dire, tu devi consolare gli uomini e le donne di questo forum. Essere un Amicone, un bonaccione. Un porto sicuro su cui approdare. Una persona diplomatica, che a confronto Elio è uno scaricatore di porto, sempre con la frase fatta pronta da dire.

Eh... sennò che cambiamento è???


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Ops*



Principessa ha detto:


> Questa non è una frase che direbbe il nuovo oscuro... :carneval:
> 
> Voglio dire, tu devi consolare gli uomini e le donne di questo forum. Essere un Amicone, un bonaccione. Un porto sicuro su cui approdare. Una persona diplomatica, che a confronto Elio è uno scaricatore di porto, sempre con la frase fatta pronta da dire.
> 
> Eh... sennò che cambiamento è???


Scusa,certe abitudini vetuste sono vecchie a morire.Hai ragione.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto no,solo per il pacco hanno perso un  paio di ore.Non mi hanno fatto pagare,mi hanno lasciato il numero di cell sul vetro della macchina..ste donne sono tremende...!Per fortuna che qui dentro siete tutte innocue!:up:


Ah ah :rotfl:Un paio di ore ?!?!:rotfl::rotfl: Ma ti hanno depilato con le pinzette per metterci così tanto tempo :singleeye::mrgreen: ....beato a te che ti lasciano il numero di cell ... A me scrivono lavami


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah :rotfl:Un paio di ore ?!?!:rotfl::rotfl: Ma ti hanno depilato con le pinzette per metterci così tanto tempo :singleeye::mrgreen: ....beato a te che ti lasciano il numero di cell ... A me scrivono lavami


Insomma la massa era tanta....!Beato?attentano alle mie virtù,non è molto piacevole.Comunque oscuro è cambiato.Fine!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma la massa era tanta....!Beato?attentano alle mie virtù,non è molto piacevole.Comunque oscuro è cambiato.Fine!


Ah quindi posso capitare nel tuo ufficio senza temere alcunché ..bene a sapersi


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah quindi posso capitare nel tuo ufficio senza temere alcunché ..bene a sapersi


Se hai bisogno di un amico sincero io ci sono.Tranquilla!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se hai bisogno di un amico sincero io ci sono.Tranquilla!


Che tesoro !!!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Però*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che tesoro !!!!


Però se hai una bella porcellana,io non disdegno,lascerei a te ogni mossa.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però se hai una bella porcellana,io non disdegno,lascerei a te ogni mossa.


e sai che palle.....e tu che fai scusa?

ma quindi dobbiamo venire qui se cerchiamo coccole e/o simili?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però se hai una bella porcellana,io non disdegno,lascerei a te ogni mossa.


Avevo letto porcellina  La mia porcellana è sempre impeccabile :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*iO*



miss acacia ha detto:


> e sai che palle.....e tu che fai scusa?
> 
> ma quindi dobbiamo venire qui se cerchiamo coccole e/o simili?


Io sono un amico,all'occorrenza ti poso far passare un pò di languore anale.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Avevo letto porcellina  La mia porcellana è sempre impeccabile :carneval:


Punto vita?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Punto vita?


Stretto ...ma perché ora sei così cambiato che passi al punto vita ?


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stretto ...ma perché ora sei così cambiato che passi al punto vita ?


Punto vita stretto,porcellana ben messa,gamba?un amico è curioso.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Punto vita stretto,porcellana ben messa,gamba?un amico è curioso.


Te me sembri uno stilista più che un amico ...gamba snella e diritta


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Mh*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Te me sembri uno stilista più che un amico ...gamba snella e diritta


Postura da gazzella o da pantera?porti i tacchi?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Postura da gazzella o da pantera?porti i tacchi?


Ora mi fai domande alle quali non posso rispondere io ( la prima) ... I tacchi se non sempre ma spesso ... Secondo se devo andare il sabato mattina al mercato no


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora mi fai domande alle quali non posso rispondere io ( la prima) ... I tacchi se non sempre ma spesso ... Secondo se devo andare il sabato mattina al mercato no


Interessante,secondo me gazzella.Vabbè come amico fidato....mi accontento.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Interessante,secondo me gazzella.Vabbè come amico fidato....mi accontento.


Ah anche i denti so a posto :mrgreen: Che ne so io vado a random con le informazioni :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah anche i denti so a posto :mrgreen: Che ne so io vado a random con le informazioni :mrgreen:


L'udito tutto ok?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'udito tutto ok?


Oddio credo di si ... In effetti non ho fatto controlli recenti ma la vista si ok ok  :rotfl::rotfl:Ma nemmeno facessi la visita per la leva militare


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio credo di si ... In effetti non ho fatto controlli recenti ma la vista si ok ok  :rotfl::rotfl:Ma nemmeno facessi la visita per la leva militare


Dimenticavo caviglia fina?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimenticavo caviglia fina?


Oscu hai toccato l'argomento del quale vado più fiera ... Trovo le mia caviglie strepitose .. Metto pantaloni a sigaretta che lasciano la  caviglia scoperta con tacchi alti e poi mi piaccio e compiaccio  :carneval: Un'ebete sorridente praticamente :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Eh no*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oscu hai toccato l'argomento del quale vado più fiera ... Trovo le mia caviglie strepitose .. Metto pantaloni a sigaretta che lasciano la  caviglia scoperta con tacchi alti e poi mi piaccio e compiaccio  :carneval: Un'ebete sorridente praticamente :carneval:


Eh no.....cavolo pure la caviglia fine?e allora sei da zaganella....!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh no.....cavolo pure la caviglia fine?e allora sei da zaganella....!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma no ...oh tu fai domande io rispondo :singleeye: :rotfl::rotfl::rotflerò hai ragione la caviglia fina èper me sensuale e raffinata ...stop non vado oltre :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Oltre*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma no ...oh tu fai domande io rispondo :singleeye: :rotfl::rotfl::rotflerò hai ragione la caviglia fina èper me sensuale e raffinata ...stop non vado oltre :mrgreen:


Oltre?Oltre?:rotfl:Ma più oltre di così.....che ne so hai le natiche uguali?:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oltre?Oltre?:rotfl:Ma più oltre di così.....che ne so hai le natiche uguali?:mrgreen:


Ma perché ci stanno disuguali ?!:singleeye: Questa poi ...


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Certo*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché ci stanno disuguali ?!:singleeye: Questa poi ...


E la scusa che uso spesso....:rotfl:vedo io se sono uguali?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E la scusa che uso spesso....:rotfl:vedo io se sono uguali?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Tu non hai ascoltato la mia voce di la e il messaggio per i maschietti :mrgreen:


----------

